# Another DP Story and Experiences :-)



## RockChick123 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone
So pleased I found you all









Just wanted to let you know that I also experience DP (not often, maybe a couple of times a month with episodes lasting 10 or so minutes) and wanted to tell you about my experiences. 
I'm not gonna go into how I think I got DP, but I've had it since I was around 16 and still experience it now at aged 29. It starts when I feel like I'm just not here!! It's weird, can't really describe it...but it's like someone has taken over my body and that i'm just watching myself from the inside operating like a robot. During the episodes, I'm perfectly sane, I can carry on with what i'm doing, carry on having conversations etc. To give you an example, when I have the DP experiences, I sometimes look at my hands and think "I know these are my hands, look I can wiggle my fingers ..... but they dont FEEL like my hands!". Other times, I'll be having a conversation with someone and i'll be thinking "I know i'm stood here having this conversation....but I feel like someone else is doing it." Truly strange!
Sometimes, even after all these years...it does worry me a little. For example, when I'm having a conversation with someone and I get DP, I start panicing that I might say something that sounds weird. Or inappropriate! What I mean is, I don't feel like I'm here or having the conversation...so does that mean I will lose control of what i'm saying!? I have never lost control of what i'm saying and have never come out with anything inappropriate...but it worries me and that can lead to panic..."is there something wrong with me, am I ill???"
Ways to cope - be open and honest and talk about it. Tell people about it. I have told a few people who are close to me I experience and have printed off a statement of what DP is. I showed my fella the DP statement which explained what the condition was and what people with DP feel like. So now, when I feel a DP experience coming on, I tell him..."i'm feeling DP, I don't feel like i'm here - I'm a bit scared". Just a few reassuring words from him "babe, you're fine, you're not mad, it will go in a minute etc etc" and a hug are really comforting. 
Also - when experiencing DP - a bit of cold air in the face, a little pinch on the arm or washing my hands in cold water bring me back to life. LOL - please use this approach with caution, don't hurt yourself. 
Hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello rockchich123
Wellcome to the forum in fisrt place.
Yes,in fact you have described symptoms of DP but that you already knew.That's very good to know that you have an understanding and supportive boyfriend.Many of us don´t have that kind of support and in most cases,the others don't even understand of what we are talking about,it is like we are talking to walls.But that's another story.
You don't have to be afraid of saying something weird when you are having conversations.That's not going to happen.That could happen only if you had severe 24/7 DP,which is not the case,and even in such cases,there are people who can handle it pretty well.
Sometimes we DP people feel as we are going mad.Don't worry about that.You are not going mad.
Keep posting

All the Best
Mario


----------

